# TiCA TC3 rod?



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I was just curious if anyone has any input on the TiCA TC3 fly rods? I was looking at the 7/8wt model online for a steelhead rod. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I was looking at Tica rods a while back when I was first starting in fly fishing. It seemed like people were divided into two camps in their feedback--a) ppl that hate Tica, and b) those who are fine with them. What was missing was a contingent of folks who love Tica. Because I never came across such opinions, I decided against purchasing one. 

On the other hand, if you are just getting into fly fishing for steelies or other fish requiring 7wt or 8wt--and depending on the price--the rod you are contemplating may be a worthy entry point for you into this fishery. Otherwise, you might save up and go for more reputable brand (TFO, St Croix, etc.)

Check out online reviews of the rod. Look at the action, length, and materials and compare them to other steelhead rods. Usually 9' is the minimum length for steelhead fly rods, with many preferring 9'6" or 10'. I am curious as to what other OGF-ers have to say on this...I apologize for my second-hand opinion without first hand experience.


----------

